# back to veg



## high_man (Nov 13, 2005)

hey guys i need to know if it is possible to revert a plant back to veg i have 5 plants at the moment and they have been in flowering for the last 3 weeks i dont have a mother plant and just needed to know if i can change one back to veg so that by the time the ones i have now are ready i can take clones off the one being changed back to veg and start the clones of in flowering  will this work cheers for any help, i also plan on taking quite a few clones of it and keep one clone in veg for the next generation so that everytime i change to flowering i will keep one clone in veg so that i can take clones off that one for the next flowering


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2005)

You can reveg it by getting it back under 24/0 lights and a nitrogen boost. But it may take a month or more to start new vegetative growth. Cuts _can_ be taken during flower, and though 3 weeks is "well" into the flowering stage, I would go ahead nd take a few, before I gave it the N boost. Flowering cuts take longer to root AND reveg, but no longer than revegging and _then_ taking cuts and rooting them.


----------



## high_man (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks hick ill be going ahead and doing this today, the cuttings will be quite small though dude maybe only an inch or so cos the plants are sea of green will it still work and im guessing N is important for this to work, cool thanks again for your help


----------

